# We gave up. It's time to shave Miko. AGAIN!



## miko (May 28, 2008)

We tried. We really really did. We comb him almost every day (I admit we missed a day here and there) with the CC comb. We bathe him with Pantene shampoo and Coat Handler conditioner. But it's useless. We can't manage the mats around his legs, on his chest, and under his chin (the problem areas). They are HUGE. He's been mopping around the house since we started combing him alot. He cries and whimpers as we force him to stay still. He runs away from us afterward. It is just not worth it. We are going to take Miko to the groomer this weekend and just shave him down. This will be the second time this year. Is frequent shaving bad for his coat? We noticed his coat now is not as soft and silky as when he was a puppy. It is also more wavy and curly in certain areas. I hate how he looks 'naked', and it took almost 3 months for his coat to grow out last month.


----------



## JAEwton (Aug 7, 2007)

I know what you mean about the coat's not being the same. My Katie's coat has come back in so much different since we had to shave her down last year. It is stringy and very course. She does not like me anymore due to all the times I have to restrain her for brushing either. I think I will just keep her in a puppy cut from now on....there goes the show world for her.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Ahh, that's too bad. You know, I found out with Izzy that the conditoner actually made her coat mat more! It especially made that white part of her coat mat. Doc's white mats easier too, but he really hasn't started to blow coat yet.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I would just shave him down to one inch and no lower. My guys are both shaved to an inch and visit the groomer every 8 weeks. Still nice and soft and best part, no mats!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Cooper's hair was a bit matted when he was cut down last time. After that, the mats came fast and furious. So for me, seemed the closer he was shaved down. The worse his coat came back.

Sorry you've having to go that route  We'll always stay in a puppy cut. But, seems it'll have to be even shorter then I wanted it, to avoid the mats.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

When I took Scooter in to get cut I told the groomer I wanted a "puppy cut" and she said she knew what that was. We weren't prepared for what we got though! :jaw: He was cut so short he looked like a ferret, my DH kept calling him a bobble head. Next time I'm going to ask that she leave him about an inch long, don't know if that's a puppy or teddy bear cut but he was just too skinny. He was soft before the cut and still is, he feels like chenille. Lovely to snuggle with!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh well - I know it's not what you want but it's just not worth it to have a dog so miserable with grooming. Just print out the Sierra style tutorial and that will give your groomer an idea of what you'd like to have it grow out to.


----------



## swtxsweetie (May 16, 2008)

Poor miko Bring him over and I'll brush him for you


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Please don't feel badly about cutting Miko's hair down. I think you made the right decision. We never want our dogs to be fearful of us or to hate the way we handle them when we must, day after day, trying to get the mats out. I agree that it's just not worth it. Poor you AND poor puppy!  That is why I finally cut Ricky's hair last summer too. I also suffer terrible shoulder pains and combing through his long hair is very challenging.

The puppy hair is often silky, but as they get older, it may or may not change, regardless of whether you cut it, so don't worry. Like Daniel said, at about 1", the hair is very soft and mat-free! :whoo: Little Miko will be bouncing around so happily, you won't regret it. Just be sure to be very, very specific with his groomer. Tell her/him what you don't like as well as what you do.

Keep us posted and good luck!


----------



## miko (May 28, 2008)

The most stubborn mats are the ones very very close to the skin. Maybe the groomer can shave those areas really close and leave one inch everywhere else. I also notice Coat Handler makes Miko mat even more. It's also annoying to have to dilute it (need to buy a spray bottle). I will probably look into some other conditioner next time. 

Miko's coat is really weird. Behind his neck on his back, the coat is VERY curly and stringy. His sides are very soft and silky like when he was a puppy. Near his butt on his back is very coarse and dry. I wonder what causes the different coat conditions.

If anyone has a recommendation for a groomer in Chicago, please let me know!!!!


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Have you thought about getting his legs trimmed and belly, leaving the top long? I did that with Sully when he was blowing his coat.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I feel for you...*

Riki's coat is what they call cotton-candy where he is silver on his back and just like yours near the rear. The white part, his chest, legs is smooth as silk and soft like his puppy coat only silkier. When he turned silver from black, he got thicker and cottony.

He doesn't matt that much though now that he is four. But he and Daisy both hide from me at night...they know that is when I groom(ed) them. I hate that they hide from me.

Daisy actually has the silky coat, and she is the one that matts...mostly because she has allergies and bites herself!


----------

